# Wheel Bearings



## Will Daniels (Oct 18, 2001)

How often is it necessary to re-pack wheel bearings? As this is not one of my favorite chores,I have been putting it off,but the dealer says it should be done every year.Sounds like overkill to me.I have about 5000 miles on the unit so far.Thanks.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 18, 2001)

Wheel Bearings

Will, I assume you are talking about a TT.  I agree it's probably overkill to perform this chore every year but, it sure beats breaking down on the road due to a lack of greese in the bearing. We also tend to put to much greese, or us old ones do,when repacking the hub. To much grees tends to hold the heat in and I know a lot of mechanics don't agree with this. I don't like the buddy bearing because I like to examine the bearing and race.  If you have a M/H and only putting 5000 miles a year you do not need them packed every year.  I think every 24,000 is ok for f/wheel brg on a M/H. (JMO)

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## rwilliams4 (Oct 28, 2001)

Wheel Bearings

I just purchased a 34' fifth-wheel a few months ago and it has lube fittings at each wheel to lube the wheel bearings. I wonder if this does a good job. Has anyone out there, had any experience with this sort of gadget?


----------

